
After a failed crowdfunding, Mayan EDMS future uncertain - aminoson
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mayan-edms/vu7wq5aR11I/eUdJ33AzCAAJ
======
karinato
Is it ethical for the Mayan EDMS developer to close the project and leave all
his users up in the air because of a failed crowdfunding campaign?

